
The Times of London reporting Russian agents probing Ireland internet cables - flipper_c
https://boingboing.net/2020/02/17/ireland-suspects-russia-is-try.html
======
nailer
Blog spam. Here's a direct link: [https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/russian-
agents-plunge-to-...](https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/russian-agents-
plunge-to-new-ocean-depths-in-ireland-to-crack-transatlantic-cables-fnqsmgncz)

Also it's just 'The Times'. The NYT is the NYT.

